# Coolermaster Mastercase 5 Pro wackelt



## BlackAcetal (27. Mai 2016)

Guten Tag erstmal,

Seit 2 Wochen besitze ich das Mastercase 5 pro und bin eigentlich super zufrieden. Material ist einwandfrei auch das Desgin sowie die Verarbeitung, alles Top und dickes Lob an Coolermaster! 

Den Pc samt Gehäuse habe ich aktuell auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen. Wenn ich dann mit meinem Bürostuhl gegen meinen Tisch komme wackelt das Gehäuse. Nicht leicht sondern ziemlich ordentlich. Mein Verdacht viel zuerst auf lose Nieten im Gehäuse. Aber dort ist alles Top. Nach mehrenen "Tests" meinerseits konnte ich nun feststellen, dass das Gehäuse auf den Standfüßen wackelt, da diese sich auch mitbewegen wenn das Case wackelt. 

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Kann ich das Case einschicken und ein neues verlangen? Oder ist das (leider) normal bei diesem Case? Da ich auch mitbekommen habe, dass auch Coolermaster hier im Forum vertreten ist würde es mich freuen ein Statement von ihnen bezüglich des Problems zu erhalten.

Einen schönen Feiertag und ein schönes langes Wochenende noch 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2016)

Starke Leistung dass bis jetzt nicht geantwortet wurde. 
Aber scheint bei CoolerMaster normal zu sein.


----------



## Cooler Master (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo BlackAcetal,

Entschuldige die späte Antwort, ich war lange unterwegs.

Was meinst du mit "da diese sich auch mitbewegen wenn das Case wackelt"? Wie sollte es sonst sein?
Dann habe ich genug Infos um die Kollegen im Support zu fragen 
--
Sylvain


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Juli 2016)

Cooler Master schrieb:


> Hallo BlackAcetal,
> 
> Entschuldige die späte Antwort, ich war lange unterwegs.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Sorry ich habe den Thread total vergessen....ich hoffe sie lesen das noch ^^

Ja also es ist net so, dass die Gehäuse Füße auf dem Boden stehen bleiben sonder sich mit dem Case mitbewegen.
Das heißt das Case is an sich stabil. 
Kann das Gehäuse eventuell verzogen sein wobei ich nix derartiges sehen kann. Da es kein Kippeln is sonder es wankt so leicht. Mein Verdacht ist, dass das Gummi an den Füßen einfach so weich ist, dass das dem Druck nachgibt.

Mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Cooler Master (12. August 2016)

Hallo,
Kannst du ein kurzes Video aufnehmen, um uns das zu zeigen? 
Danke 
--
Sylvain


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. August 2016)

Cooler Master schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kannst du ein kurzes Video aufnehmen, um uns das zu zeigen?
> Danke
> --
> Sylvain


Hallo ,

Vielen Dank für die Antwort 
Kann ich gerne machen. Wenn ich dann rausgefunden habe, wie ich das hier ins Forum reinstelle dann könnt ihr das hoffentlich besser beurteilen.

Mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2016)

BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antwort
> Kann ich gerne machen. Wenn ich dann rausgefunden habe, wie ich das hier ins Forum reinstelle dann könnt ihr das hoffentlich besser beurteilen.
> ...



Lade das Video doch bei YouTube hoch.


----------



## BlackAcetal (16. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lade das Video doch bei YouTube hoch.


Ich kann das doch direkt hier ins Forum stellen oder?
Oder gehen nur Fotos :c


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2016)

Es werden aber keine Video Dateien unterstützt.
Entweder Bilder oder Packer wie 7Zip.
Aber ich weiß nicht, wo die Grenze bei der Größe ist.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. August 2016)

Hey ,

Ich bin aktuell dabei das Filmchen zu drehen. Leider bekomme ich das net wackelfrei. Ich bau mir mal en Stativ für mein Handy 
Oder ich nehme die Spiegelreflexkamera.


----------



## BlackAcetal (21. August 2016)

Hallo ,

Video ist fertig und hier der Link:

Coolermaster Mastercase 5 Pro (wackeln) - YouTube

Wenn der Link nicht funktioniert..einfach sagen.
Ich habe ein Glas Wasser oben drauf gestellt, damit man besser sehen kann, wie das Case leicht wankt.

Viel Spaß und ich hoffe das Video hilft etwas weiter.

mfg


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. August 2016)

UPDATE:

Ein Bekannter von mir hat das Case ebenfalls und ich habe es mir angeschaut. Es ist auch leicht am wanken und er meinte, ich wäre einfach zu penibel. Ja das wanken ist minimal aber das Case ist vollkommen stabil gebaut und ganz. 
Ich mein ne Flasche wankt auch leicht, wenn sie leicht gestoßen wird und trotzdem ist sie nicht kaputt.

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für den Aufwand von Seiten des Coolermaster Supports für das Beheben eines nicht existenten Problems. Meine kleinlichkeit kann man mir nicht nehmen


----------



## Cooler Master (5. September 2016)

Hallo BlackAcetal,
Endschuldige die späte Rückeldung, ich war unterwegs.
Ich wüsste, nicht, wie ich das meinen Kollegen im Support schildern würde. Dass das Gehäuse sich im paar Milimeter bewegt sobald man es poked scheint mir nicht kein Problem in der Konstruktion zu sein. Vielleicht würden sich andere Gehäuse um einen Milimeter weniger bewegen? Möchtest du den Aufwand riskieren, dass es bei einem Ersatz genauso ist?

Ansonsten: Wir wünschen dir viel Spaß mit dem Gehäuse die kommenden Jahre 
--
Sylvain


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. September 2016)

Cooler Master schrieb:


> Hallo BlackAcetal,
> Endschuldige die späte Rückeldung, ich war unterwegs.
> Ich wüsste, nicht, wie ich das meinen Kollegen im Support schildern würde. Dass das Gehäuse sich im paar Milimeter bewegt sobald man es poked scheint mir nicht kein Problem in der Konstruktion zu sein. Vielleicht würden sich andere Gehäuse um einen Milimeter weniger bewegen? Möchtest du den Aufwand riskieren, dass es bei einem Ersatz genauso ist?
> 
> ...


Hallo ,

Es wäre für mich kein Aufwand, das Case einzuschicken. Da ich mein System aktuell grade eh grunderneuere und es erstmal etwas dauert, bis ich die Teile bestellt habe etc..
Und wenn das nächste Case auch so wackelt, dann habe ich wenigstens Gewissheit, dass das einfach so ist und das das Mastercase trotz dem ein tolles Gehäuse ist ^^.

Grüße


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. September 2016)

Jetzt müssen sie mir nur noch sagen, wo ich das Case hinschicken soll.


----------



## Cooler Master (12. September 2016)

Ich spreche kurz mit unserem Support und melde mich gleich wieder.
--
Sylvain


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. September 2016)

Cooler Master schrieb:


> Ich spreche kurz mit unserem Support und melde mich gleich wieder.
> --
> Sylvain


Bekomme ich dann auch nen Retouren Schein?

Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2016)

Wackelt es denn auch wenn die Hardware verbaut und somit schwerer ist? 

Ansonsten denke ich, ist es wirklich jammern auf sehr sehr großem Niveau. 
Alle Tower-Case werden das "Problem" () haben, wenn sie nicht sehr ausladene, breite Standfüße haben. 
Bei nem Cube hast das Problem natürlich nicht


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. September 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wackelt es denn auch wenn die Hardware verbaut und somit schwerer ist?
> 
> Ansonsten denke ich, ist es wirklich jammern auf sehr sehr großem Niveau.
> Alle Tower-Case werden das "Problem" () haben, wenn sie nicht sehr ausladene, breite Standfüße haben.
> Bei nem Cube hast das Problem natürlich nicht


Als das Video aufgenommen wurde war meine gesamte Hardware drin verbaut, ja.


----------



## Cooler Master (13. September 2016)

Hallo BlackAcetal,

Die Kollegen im Support teilen mir mit, dass  es in der Tat normal ist, und das es so minimal immer auftreten wird  wegen den Gummi-Streifen unter den "Füßen". Es würde daher nichts  bringen, dass wir das Gehäuse abholen und uns ansehen...
--
Sylvain


----------



## BlackAcetal (13. September 2016)

Oh das ist wirklich schade, dass es diese "Problem" gibt.
Naja dann werde ich wohl damit leben müssen.

Grüße


----------

